# Risk of Relapse to Stinkies



## Hooked (13/10/19)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31375364

"In a 2012-2014 baseline online e-cigarette survey, 1,863 respondents consented to participate in future research. A follow-up online survey was conducted in 2017-2018 to assess changes in e-cigarette use behaviors and e-cigarette-related dependence. 

*CONCLUSIONS:*
Findings suggest that the risk of relapse to cigarette smoking is low, and e-cigarette-related dependence remains stable in long-term e-cigarette users."

Reactions: Like 6


----------

